# مهارات العرض و الألقاء



## eyadamk (17 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

منقول


مهارات العرض و الإلقاء


هل يمكن أن يمتلك الفرد مهارات العرض و الإلقاء بالفطرة؟
الحقيقة أن الملكة لا تكفي أن تنتج مقدما ناجحا، و لكن هذه المهارة تتأتى بالتطوير و التدريب الذي يمكن أن ينتج مقدما ممتازا دون وجود مهارات فطرية لذلك.

*ما هي أهم مقومات المقدم الناجح؟ 
1. الشخصية القوية.
2. الشخصية القيادية.
3. بعد النظر.
4. رحابة الصدر.
5. التواضع.
6. المرونة في الطرح و التلقي.
7. لا يستحي من الحق.
8. وضوح مخارج الحروف.
9. متبسم في معظم الأحوال.
10. أنيق.
11. عنده تقدير مناسب في العلاقة بين الموضوع و الزمن.
12. متقن للغة الجسد.
13. صاحب نكتة.
14. يحترم الجمهور.
15. مقتنع بالمادة المطروحة.
16. سريع البديهة و قوي الملاحظة.
17. متمكن في المادة المطروحة.
18. أن يكون جدير بثقة الجمهور.
19. يمتلك مهارات الاتصال.
20. ذو ثقافة عامة جيدة.

* خطوات ضرورية حول الوضع العام لبيئة العرض و التمكن منه:
1.تعرف على طبيعة الجمهور من حيث عدد الأشخاص و ثقافتهم و نوع اهتماماتهم.
2. تعرف على المساحة المخصصة للعرض ( قاعة، مسرح، مدرج،...).
3. إن كنت تقدم لأول ثلاث مرات أطلب من بعض أصدقائك الحضور لدعمك و تأييدك.
3.أن تكون قد تدرب لتقديم المادة قبل الموعد المحدد.

*قبل البدء بالتقديم بنصف ساعة:
1. صفي الذهن من كل ما يشغله لمدة دقائق معدودة.
2. قراءة آيات و أدعية للتثبيت بإذن الله: (رب اشرح...، اللهم أخرس شيطاني، المعوذات، آية الكرسي،أي دعاء من قلبك) أو صلاة ركعتين.
3. أدر حديثا داخليا بينك و بين نفسك لمدة 3 دقائق تدعم به نفسك ؛ كأن تقول: سأكون أفضل مقدم في العالم...سأبهر الجمهور بتقديمي...سأرضي الله تعالى بعرضي هذا).
4. في حالة عدم وجود معرف بك للجمهور؛ رشح شخصا لكي يقدمك و يعرفك للجمهور، مزودا إياه بسيرة ذاتية مختصرة و مضغوطة عنها.

*أثناء انتقالك من مكانك إلى مساحة العرض:
1. بخطى ثابتة إلى مساحة العرض.
2. حافظ على ابتسامتك.
3. لا تظهر أي توتر في وجهك أو مشيتك.

*بدء العرض:
1. خذ في اللحظة الأولى مكانا ثابتا و يستحسن أن يكون في وسط مساحة العرض.
2. ابدأ بالاستعاذة و البسملة و الحمد و الثناء و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله، و اجعل الفترة الزمنية حسب الجو العام.
3. إن لم يتم التعريف بك قم بتعريف نفسك باسمك و مهنتك.
ملاحظة: احرص حرصا شديدا أن لا تظهر أي توتر في الخطوات.
4.قم فورا بتغيير مكانك بخطى هادئة و لا تقف بين الجمهور و لوحة العرض إن وجدت.
5. فى بداية العرض تكون متوتر لمدة خمس دقائق تقريبا وهى سمة عامة يمكن التغلب عليها بالأعداد الجيد للمادة موضوع العرض وكذلك بناء قدر من الثقة بين المتحدث والجمهور.
6. حاول أن تستذكر طرفة أو نكتة مناسبة للشعور بالراحة بينك و بين نفسك ، و بينك و بين الجمهور.
7. أذكر عنوان الموضوع الذي ستتحدث عنه.
8. تحدث بسرعة و بدون تفصيل عن أهداف العرض و العناوين الرئيسية فيه.

*فترة العرض الرئيسية (إرشادات عامة):
1. نوّع من درجة الصوت حسب قوة النقطة المذكورة.
2. تحرك في المساحة المتاحة بحرية و خطى ثابتة و هادئة و لا تتحرك حركات ليس لها داع.
3. اجعل تسلسل طرح المواضيع منطقي و مترابط.
4. كثرة التأتأة و التردد في الكلام تضعف فوة موضوعك و تؤثر سلبا على متابعة الجمهور.
5. لا تدر ظهرك للجمهور إلا للضرورة.
6. وزعك نظرك على الجمهور.
7.حافظ على الابتسامة إلا ان اقتضت مناسبة غبير ذلك.
8. خذ نفسا عميقا عند شعورك بأي توتر.
9. عند الحاجة لإظهار التأكيد لأي نقطة معينة توقف عن الحديث لمدة ثواني و أكمل كلامك بعد ذلك.
10. كرر توضيح النقطة التي تشعر أن معظم الحضور لم يستوعبها جيدا بأسلوب آخر.
11. حاول إن أمكن أن تجعل العرض تفاعليا بينك و بين الجمهور (سؤال و جواب) ابتعد عن التلقين والنمطية فى العرض .
12. في حالة المقاطعة من أحد الحضور استوعب المداخلة بهدوء و روية و أجب بطريقة سريعة إن كانت المداخلة مناسبة لجو الحديث أما إن كانت خارج الموضوع فاطلب من صاحب المداخلة أن يسألك على انفراد بعد العرض.
13. لا تخجل من الانتظار خمس ثوانى لجمع الشتات اذا احتجت.
14. لا تبتعد بعينيك عن جمهورك بالنظر الى الارض او الحائط.
15. تجنب النظرات التائهة.
16. لا تخطط لحركاتك كن تلقائيا.
17. لا تحاول الافتخار بالمعرفة وإظهار التفوق على الجمهور.
18. اطلب من الحاضرين الاحتفاظ باسئلتهم الى النهاية اذا كان العدد كبيرا.
19. اكد عليهم ان يسألوا متى شاءوا اذا كان العدد صغيرا.
20. شجع الحاضرين على توجيه أسئلة محددة / تضيف ولا تتوسع / تركز ولا تشتت.
21. لا تسمح بنقاش جانبى.
22. إشراك الجميع بتحركك أمامهم أو بينهم.
23. لا تكن مهرجا ولا تتعدى حدودك.
24. لا تستخدم عبارات مطاطة.
25. استخدام لغة الجسد هام و ضروري .

* خاتمة الموضوع:
1. كما بدأت بقوة حافظ على قوة أدائك حتى النهاية.
2. أعد صياغة أهداف العرض بأسلوب إنشائي مختصر (ملخص).
3. تقدم بالشكر لحسن استماع الجمهور و كذلك للجهة المنظمة و المنسقة إن وجدت.
4. افتح المجال للأسئلة إن خطط لذلك.

*توجيهات حول الأسئلة الموجهة للمقدم:
1. ركز النظر على عيني السائل فهذا يشعره باهتمامك و يسهل عليك فهم السؤال و انصت للسؤال جيدا.
2. اجعل جوابك و رد فعلك تلقائي دون تكلف.
3. لا تقم بالاجابة إن لم تعرف جواب السؤال و اكتف بقول "لا أعلم".
4. توجه بجسدك و نظرك توجها كاملا للسائل في حالة طرح السؤال بعد إتمام الحديث عن فكرة ما، و توجه له بنظرك توجها كاملا و غير كامل بجسدك في حالة السؤال أثناء عرض الفكرة . 
5. لا تدخل فى نقاش فردى.
6. احتفظ بذهنك حاضرا عن الموضوع.
7. ركز واختصر فى إجابتك.
8. وجه إجابتك للجميع وليس لمن سأل فقط.
9. أعد صياغة السؤال حتى يتفق والموضوع.
10. حول الاتهام الى سؤال ولا تنفعل.
11. لا تقبل أسئلة شخصية حولها الى سؤال عام جماعى.
12. لا تسمح للسائل ان يستدرجك فيصبح هو المتحكم فى الحوار.
13. لا تعد النظر الى السائل بعد الاجابة .
14. لا تحاول اختراع او فبركة اجابة.
15. لا تبدى عدم الصبر.
16. في حالة الأسئلة المحرجة:
أ. عند إجابة سؤال محرج استخدم أدلة واقعية من أحداث ووقائع يعلمها الغالبية من الحاضرين.
ب. احتفظ بالهدوء والابتسامة.
ج. فى حالة الاتهام الواضح الصريح حوله الى سؤال موجه يحتاج الى اجابة واضحة.
د. لا تستخدم إجابات تحمل معنى طلب التاكيد من الحاضرين ”أليس كذلك؟“.
هـ. كسب الجمهور لجانبك في حالة تكرار السؤال المحرج و الاتهام من نفس الشخص.

*توصيات حول استخدام الكمبيوتر؛ و برامج و أدوات العرض:
أ. فائدة شرائح العرض:
1. لان 85 % مما نتذكر ينتج عما نرى.
2. لان ادوات العرض تجذب الانتباه .
3. لانه بالعرض المرئى نفهم اكثر.

ب. متطلبات لنجاح الشرائح:
1. اكتسب المعرفة الكافية بأساليب عمل و تقليب شرائح العرض.
2. اجعل الكلمات المكتوبة بسيطة.
3. لا تكثر من الكلمات في الشريحة الواحدة ( 20 كلمة لكل شريحة).
4. استخدم أحرفا كبيرة و بخط مقروء و واضح.
5. احرص ان تكون الرسوم واضحة.
6. استخدم الألوان بعناية و قصد للكلمات (مثلا اللون الأحمر للكلمات الهامة).
7. استخدم صوتيات و مرئيات إن احتاج العرض لذلك.
8. أهم برامج شرائح العرض ( PowerPoint, Macromedia Flash, Swish). 

و أخيرا...

1.كن مختصرا
2. كن مخلصا
3. كن متفاعلا
4. كن مستعدا
5. كن منظما
6. كن منصتا

و احرص أن تكون البداية والنهاية قويتين مع عرض متوازن

و الحمد لله رب العالمين


في أمان الله


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور كتير يا أخي 

موضوع جدا مهم للجميع بيساعد على امور كتيرة في الحياه

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور على هذا الموضوع المتميز
وجزاك اللع عنا كل خير


----------



## saaaaaam (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (5 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع سهل جدا ويحتاج الى ثلاث عناصر اساسية
1- ادرس بشمولية
2- اعرض بثبات مع التركيز
3- انتبة وشد انتباه الحضور اليك


----------

